# Maryse Released



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Raw Diva Maryse as of today, October 28, 2011. WWE wishes Maryse the best in all of her future endeavors.


WWE.com


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Ouch. K Fed is not going to like this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

COCKSUCKERS.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is upsetting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

October 28'th, 2011 shall henceforth be known as: The Day The Wanking Died.

Meh, I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

what?! 
dammit...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

What? Seems her injury got the best of her? I hope Layla is not next? Dat ass


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johnny Ace strikes again.... now if he could do that to all the divas.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

This is the dumbest release of the whole year, probably in forever


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

SHES HOT

AND COULD SPEAK FRENCH


*fantasizes*


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

Who cares...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cockblocked


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Dumb decision. I'm a big Maryse fan, and seeing her go sucks. Not only can she wrestle, she created her own personality, and when she was on TV, was actually a bright spot in the diva division. Sucks.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Good thing I got to put my arm around her waist at the Wrestlemania Axxess this year.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

TNA will take her.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT?!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

But to be honest, I have a feeling she asked for her release. She's been having fun doing whatever since her injury, and I don't think she's ever been too fussed about the wrestling part. Outside of that, she's done pretty much everything she can do anyway. Wouldn't surprise me if she just decided to call it a day.

I wasn't expecting it at all though. I would have thought they'd keep her around for at least the next couple of years. She's the last Diva I'd expect to leave right now.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Wonder what Miz is gonna make of this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eh... that actually was a bit of a surprise. She was decent as far as the divas go, looked great, and was top heel for a while. I'm not broken up over it though... I doubt I can say the same for a few certain people around here.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

this has to be fake she's dating the miz and a top star like that wouldnt let his girlfriend be fired


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Maryse released? I didn't expect that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why couldn't it have been Alicia Fox/Tamina/Rosa Mendes/Eve/Kelly Kelly/Kaitlyn instead?! 

Cocksuckers.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

It's about a diva not named Mickie James.

Who cares?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Dumbest decision of the year


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's disappointing as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am thinking she asked for her release personally. Either way sad to see her go I was a fan.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yikes. Didn't expect this one. 


Rosa Mendes must be doing the Stevie Richards technique.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Why couldn't it have been Alicia Fox/Tamina/Rosa Mendes/Eve/Kelly Kelly/Kaitlyn instead?!
> 
> Cocksuckers.


nig I know you ain't talkin' 'bout my Kaitlyn.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

maryse0uellet MARYSE OUELLET 
I'M OUT and sexier than ever! Thanks to all my fans, colleagues and @WWE Universe. Time to party! "Release" party tonight at @trousdale LA


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a feeling she asked for her release as well, or it was at least mutual. Plus her photoshoots weren't PG at all lol. Wonder if her surgery had anything to do with this too.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Whatever, this isn't the end of her photoshoots. If anything, I expect more nudes from now on. (Y)


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Surprised seeing as it's Miz's girl. Oh well, she was hot and all but WWE will just replace her with some new hot chic at some point. They always do.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...


This

I can't imagine her being thrilled about rehab...

or being a second fiddle blonde to Kelly Kelly

Good point.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Romanista said:


> Dumbest decision of the year


Yeah, dude. This is way worse than Kevin Nash being pushed over 3/4's of the roster.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

And yet they keep Kelly around. Fucking idiots. fpalm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> maryse0uellet MARYSE OUELLET
> I'M OUT and sexier than ever! Thanks to all my fans, colleagues and @WWE Universe. Time to party! "Release" party tonight at @trousdale LA


Sounds like she asked for her release. I wonder why. She didn't seem unhappy.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't really care, I just hope she takes Mizanin with her.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Heh, she's Miztory...

She don't sound too disappointed so I'll assume she wanted her exit.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

She doesn't sound sad on twitter so I'm guessing she asked for it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

She probz asked for it herself. Doesn't seem like she cares, was never the one who tried to improve.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Why couldn't it have been Alicia Fox/Tamina/Rosa Mendes/Eve/Kelly Kelly/*Kaitlyn* instead?!
> 
> Cocksuckers.


Off yourself, cocksucker.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

like everyone else said sounds like she asked for her it, she's really gorgeous won't be hard for her to find any other type of work.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

They released the best heel on the women's roster.











If this was their choice, I just don't get the WWE's thinking here. She doesn't seem too upset, so maybe she's just looking to get out early.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

go to hell vince u *** old geezer for firing ur hottest and most talented diva


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Please say this is a joke


----------



## Shadows420 (Dec 31, 2009)

THIS IS FUCKING BULLSHIT!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

If her first language was English, there's no doubt she'd still be on contract. How Kelly Kelly still has a job yet Maryse now doesn't would otherwise be baffeling.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. Hopefully she is happy and has a great future.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dammit & Kelly Kelly still can't run da ropes


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well this is certainly a bit of a surprise. Wonder what Miz makes of it all and if they'll even last now. If she pulls a Melina and tries to get backstage during the show and actually gets in then massive :lmao though. Yeah that was random but whatever. I actually liked Maryse and thought she could be pretty entertaining at times. But she hasn't been on any show in forever so meh.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*sniffles*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hopefully she goes to TNA and forms a stable with Sky and Tessmacher.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

What?! WWE fired Maryse, their hottest diva? Oh wow, just wow. Speechless. Probably Kelly next. Soon enugh WWE's divas will all have adams apples and hairy chests. :no:


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

TBEffect said:


> Who cares...


French people ( like me)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What will Miz say about this.....

WWE fires Maryse yet Bellas,Alicia,Rosa and all those other useless divas are still here.....

Only possible reason I can think for WWE doing this is cause Maryses injury might have been bad enough that she can't continue doing WWE?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

TITS.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Shame.

Let's see if she shows up and tries to get backstage with Miz at Raw.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Maryse has always been Vince's favorite model. I guarantee she asked for it since she has been doing constant modeling and can make the same ammount if not more doing that. Less travel and no bumps involved. She has already had 3 or 4 surgeries since wrestling.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Good, fuck her and the rest of the Diva's division. Could not give a shit.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WWE's loss, is the porn industry's gain.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Good, fuck her and the rest of the Diva's division. Could not give a shit.


If you don't give a shit, then why are you posting in this thread?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Shame, she has a great personality. Wonder what went on.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> TITS.


Lol, that's the main reason people are saddenned by this. If anything, they should be more excited... more revealing photoshoots are to come I'm sure.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Actually, she probably DID request her release. Not only because she's pretty happy about it on Twitter, but hasn't she been a WWE favourite for years now? I remember Lagana talking about her being the standard for Divas in their eyes. I doubt they'd fire her.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The hypocrisy of the IWC strikes again.

"How dare they release Maryse yet useless talents such as Eve and Bellas and Kelly Kelly have a job"

1) Since when was Maryse considered "talent"
2) Since when did anyone give a fuck bout her
3) Waiting for the release of other future "talented" Divas such as Bellas and Eve and Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really.fucking.lame.
Morrison is probably peeing in his skirt now.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hooray, not only will I not have to see her pathetic attempts at wrestling but now she can get to her true calling, porn. It's a win-win baby.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

And yet.... Kelly Kelly STILL employed


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Why are people depressed that another talentless, barbie doll bimbo who wears more makeup than she does clothes has just gotten fired?

Name me one thing she did that was at all memrorable?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably asked for it, no way does Miz's gf get fired even if she was worse than David Arquette.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

So what, plenty of other hot chicks left in WWE.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Why are people depressed that another talentless, barbie doll bimbo who wears more makeup than she does clothes has just gotten fired?
> 
> Name me one thing she did that was at all memrorable?


Having a personality, which a good amount of the roster seems to struggle with. She could have continued being a great manager. She was really entertaining at live events.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Really.fucking.lame.
> Morrison is probably peeing in his skirt now.


No, Morrison is probably peeing into his sparkly trousers right now. Don't insult skirts like that.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Now she can do porn.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

_*maryse0uellet*
Im Happy, im Smiling, and FREE, now its time to get Naughty ............BE SEXY_

#FuturePornStarTweets 

(Yes, I just used a hashtag on a forum)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well given the circumstances, it's likely Maryse either asked for her release or that it was completely mutual. She seems to be focusing more and more on her modelling so maybe she chose that instead of WWE, in which case it's probably a smart decision for her especially considering she's had surgeries for injuries. May not be worth it to her.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> _*maryse0uellet*
> Im Happy, im Smiling, and FREE, now its time to get Naughty ............BE SEXY_
> 
> #FuturePornStarTweets
> ...


Appropriate though haha. I'll say firstly Maryse is probably likely to be doing some more 'risque' photoshoots in the future now she isn't really limited. On the other hand, could you really see Miz supporting a porn career for Maryse?


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Seems that she suffered from the Candice Michelle Syndrome. Candice was out with an injury, but while recovering, was in the limelight, making appearances, enjoying herself. But according to Maryse's comments, "I’M OUT and sexier than ever! Thanks to all my fans, colleagues and @WWE Universe. Time to party! “Release” party tonight at @trousdale LA" and a few minutes ago on Twitter "Im Happy, im Smiling, and FREE, now its time to get Naughty ............BE SEXY", yeah, it seems like she asked for her release. But yeah, it sucks.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Name me one thing she did that was at all memrorable?


Posed nude.

But in all seriousness, I did like that little moment that she and CM Punk shared when he made it seem like he was going to cash in on the Women's Championship. I saw it on Youtube, as I wasn't watching WWE at the time, and it was one of the things that got me interested in those two characters.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Why are people depressed that another talentless, barbie doll bimbo who wears more makeup than she does clothes has just gotten fired?
> 
> Name me one thing she did that was at all memrorable?


In terms of wrestling, she wasn't the greatest. However, she had a character that was over and she was a heel who could get heat. That is something that is missing from the diva division. Divas like Tamina, Kaitlyn, Rosa, and Alicia Fox can't get any sort of reaction when they enter the ring.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

She's been cleared to wrestle for a while now, so I saw this coming.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Great body but ugly face, also she wasnt really talented in the ring, not gona miss her.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> What? Seems her injury got the best of her? *I hope Layla is not next?* Dat ass


Nooooo.. don't speak of such things.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

WWE was holding this starlet back from her true calling. Now she can really live up to her wonderful potential.

Tonight is the time for celebration, lads.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

She's not gonna do porn.

She's not been used in so long, yeah it sucks because she is pretty fucking hot, just follow her on twitter, keep tabs, she'll probably do some kind of naughty photoshoot and then we'll all be glad she's gone from WWE.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao 

Less fap material, more good women wrestlers please.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Great body but ugly face, also she wasnt really talented in the ring, not gona miss her.


I wouldn't go that far but I never understood the obsession with her looks either to be honest. Yes, she's attractive but I could name a dozen hotter women who've worked for WWE, either currently or in the past.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

This is relevant:

WWEGoldust Goldust
“@IAmCassieVerion: @WWEGoldust Will you miss Maryse?”no


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why could it not have been K2?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Either the Miz dumped her, or she asked for her release.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

jblvdx said:


> talentless, barbie doll *bimbo*


I believe she went to College Montmorency actually...


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow i am actually surprised by the responses here.

absolutely no one cares lol.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

NatP said:


> This is relevant:
> 
> WWEGoldust Goldust
> “@IAmCassieVerion: @WWEGoldust Will you miss Maryse?”no



:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

NatP said:


> This is relevant:
> 
> WWEGoldust Goldust
> “@IAmCassieVerion: @WWEGoldust Will you miss Maryse?”no


Sounds like something happened behind the scenes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gohel50 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck this shit *


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I can honestly say I won't miss her. Aksana is a good replacement for her.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

NatP said:


> This is relevant:
> 
> WWEGoldust Goldust
> “@IAmCassieVerion: @WWEGoldust Will you miss Maryse?”no


:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH*


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Who cares? Talentless dyed blonde bimbos like her are a dime a dozen. Johnny Ace could walk into a lapdance bar right this minute and there's a girl shaking her ass around a pole waiting to replace her.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> I can honestly say I won't miss her. Aksana is a good replacement for her.


this.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Who?


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

The Iron Sheik comments:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol way to get rid of the only interesting female on the roster.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ someone saying Maryse has an ugly face.

Not even.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Another Diva released and her name isn't Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Johnny Ace could walk into a lapdance bar right this minute and there's a girl shaking her ass around a pole waiting to replace her.


Its sad but an accurate opinion


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

how is K2 still employed??

seriously though, She's been gone for a while doing photoshoots so it seems mutual.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow. I thought that they love to keep blondes who are pretty. This goes against all their previous releases. I don't get it indeed.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

she should join the afterbuzz TV show and replace that ...... rapper guy. Maryse has so much swag.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Shame, but no huge loss. She was hot and was entertaining. It just bugs me that they didn't give her a big push but they did with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Maryse is losing her horny little boy watching HBO Real Sex demographic so now it's time to let the pigeons loose.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder how The Miz feels about this?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

[romanking] 3/10[/romanking]


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> I wonder how The Miz feels about this?


I don't know how the Miz feels right now but Alex Riley is pretty relieved that he has his man all to himself now.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

She probably asked for it.

I hope that whoever comes into the roster in her place is a talented wrestler, instead of stereotypical "model/hot chick turn wrestler".


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Moonlight was probably behind it. ever since he's quit WF he's devoted his life to stalking her fulltime so she requested her release.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

BACK TO PORN ... YES !!!


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

hopefully she does more playboy now...


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I like Maryse, so this is a really damn shame. Although I hardly think this changes the landscape or anything. She's barely on TV anymore. Besides, they already have Maxine who pretty much could fill the similar role and plays up the bitch card down to a tee.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

She was my favourite diva, at least she had a personality. I hope she moves onto porn now anyway


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

This is not surpising as they weren't doing anything with her. I'll miss her though.
Just read her twitter comments, I like how she's handling it with class unlike some others...


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> This is the dumbest release of the whole year, probably in forever


I agree. This is just sad news. I will miss her. She was my favourite diva and she was not only the hottest diva but also the most entertaining diva. Best of luck to her. Now i hope Layla's job is safe.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This had better be a fucking joke....it's not funny at all.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> This is the dumbest release of the whole year, probably in forever


Off topic but no, Chris Masters' release was dumber imo. The first time it was absolutely deserved because back then he fucking sucked but this time around he'd worked really hard to improve and was easily worthy of a mid-card title run with the possibility of further advancement if he continued to work hard. In the early going of NXT S5 they appeared to be setting up a feud with Ziggler over the US title, right now we're apparently getting Dolph vs Mason Ryan. I don't know about you but I know which one _I'd_ prefer.


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)

how terrible. the greatest diva of all time (/sexiest). the only hope of the diva's division gone. i only got interested in the diva's division because of her and now i doubt i'll ever watch a match again. she was like the rock and made what she was doing actually fun to watch. i feel like im gonna miss out on years of potential entertainment in the form of Maryse. very heart breaking


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I am failing to understand why people give a fuck.

She has done absolutely nothing since getting away from Ted.

OH NO, WE JUST LOST SOMEONE WHO HASN'T DONE FUCK ALL FOR A YEAR

Good riddance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If anybody should replace her, it should be Maxine. I see a lot of potential in Maxine to be a great diva heel.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Guess they replacing her with that Aksana chick that flirts with teddy long...


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If anybody should replace her, it should be Maxine. I see a lot of potential in Maxine to be a great diva heel.


They should get rid of the Bellas and/or Kelly Kelly and put AJ,Kaitlyn and Maxine on the main show.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If anybody should replace her, it should be Maxine. I see a lot of potential in Maxine to be a great diva heel.


Good god no, Maxine is the reason why I skip through large segments of FCW (she's the GM on that show for those who don't watch it). She has a voice that's like fingernails down a blackboard to me and that's not a good quality. Heels _should_ be hated but not to the point where you avoid them completely, they still need to be compelling and she is the antithesis of this.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Fuck releasing the most charismatic diva.... one of the most charismatic in the entire WWE roster


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

Stupid move on the company's part.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

starship.paint said:


> Fuck releasing the most charismatic diva.... one of the most charismatic in the entire WWE roster


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH..............AHAHAHAHAHAHA.........AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

She will not be missed, at least by me. Maybe by the horny teenage male audience. 

Honestly, they should release at least 6 more.Way too many women and none of them can wrestle. Yes, I sad NONE. Each of them botch at least 3 times in 3 minutes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

she was hot as hell, but didn't do much


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH..............AHAHAHAHAHAHA.........AHAHAHAHAHAHA


Glad to bring some joy into your life


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

As long as Layla *DAT ASS* El is still in the WWE.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

She was a waste of space with her idiotic mimicks. Good riddiance.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Why?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wonder how Miz took the news.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> As long as Layla *DAT ASS* El is still in the WWE.


Agreed.


----------



## c-m_punk (Aug 31, 2006)

a lot of people here seem to like her , i'm not familiar with her work but its still weird as she was an interesting character


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

starship.paint said:


> Glad to bring some joy into your life


My life is actually very much full of joy, you just provided a small joke for the day, so thank you.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

I know 15 year old girls in high school who can probably kick more ass tgen hald of the divas...its not like I know from experience or anything....


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> My life is actually very much full of joy, you just provided a small joke for the day, so thank you.


Well that's nice to hear. You're welcome.


----------



## LeonLev (Oct 7, 2011)

Maryse had a potential to be entertaining and she is freaking hot!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Yet Rosa Mendez still has a job.....


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody got an idea where she will go from here? Modeling? TV?


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

http://celebsxtreme.com/viewer.php?...nt/uploads/2011/05/maryse_ouellet_twitter.jpg
http://celebsxtreme.com/viewer.php?.../uploads/2011/05/maryse_ouellet_twitter_3.jpg


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't believe she got released, she was decent n hot ofc.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL why is it always the divas getting released that shocks me?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

GCA-FF said:


> Anybody got an idea where she will go from here? Modeling? TV?


She's gonna go home, fuck Miz, and remind you that you will never get a lick of that pussy.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

my heart just broke


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Miz is gonna follow her.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

The CRA1GER said:


> Good thing I got to put my arm around her waist at the Wrestlemania Axxess this year.


Cool story bro


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)

the GOAT of diva's...






























and theres so much more, Maryse you will be sorely missed


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

She was released back into the wild where she belongs. Ugly bitch.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Mankycaaant said:


> She was released back into the wild where she belongs. Ugly bitch.



:faint:


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Someone post some nude Maryse pictures QUICK!


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't get how this is so surprising. She hasn't been relevant since 2009 and utilized less than that considering her stint with DiBiase went nowhere. From a business standpoint, she hasn't bought anything to the table in a long time so why keep her on the payroll.


----------



## apexpredatorFTW (Oct 27, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! First Bam Neely, then Maryse!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

This would be disappointing if the Diva's actually did something.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

apexpredatorFTW said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! First Bam Neely, then Maryse!


Bam Neely now that's a name I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> October 28'th, 2011 shall henceforth be known as: The Day The Wanking Died.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHA :rofl


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Always a fan of hers. Sucks to see her go. One of the hottest of all time.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I think she asked for her release.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

And after all the talk here how Maryse will be the next best thing since Lita. 

Here you go guys. Fall clean up in the making. 

See you around Miss Future Endeavored.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Yeah, I think she asked for her release.


Apparently not

PWInsider.com

*MORE ON TODAY'S WWE RELEASE
By Mike Johnson on 2011-10-28 20:33:26 Today's release of Maryse by WWE was a company decision to cut her, not Maryse requesting and receiving her a release. Sources indicate that she wasn't upset by the decision. She wrote on her Twitter account that she was going to have a "release party."
Maryse had been with the company since the 2006 Diva Search, where she was hired after being eliminated.
*


----------



## wolfmoon103100 (May 7, 2008)

Aksona has taken her place anyway.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, she is hot so I guess she can get work anywhere if she wanted. Not the biggest loss WWE has suffered.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn, she was hot too.

Don't know what else to say.

Hopefully she doesn't come to live events and get The Miz buried.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

THey didn't do much with her lately before she went to Surgery anyway...They put her on nxt and that ain't good....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

i have no words. im speachless. maybe tna now?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this sucks balls! they really do treat the divas badly


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I now officially care nothing about the divas


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> October 28'th, 2011 shall henceforth be known as: The Day The Wanking Died.
> 
> Meh, I couldn't give a shit.


I agree.

The Diva's division is about as entertaining as a wet fart in a poop filled bag. TBH


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Miz can't be too happy.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

The Miz still gets her at home, so I doubt he cares that much.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Talk about over rated. How can someone that hot be that unover with the crowd. The downfall of divas division started with her. She was a horrible champion and failed to get Ted dibiase over. All she ever ammounted to was epic fap material for the IWC. 

Probably had to do with her injuries if anything. I would guessed they wanted to keep her around for her looks and being with miz. Assmuing her relationship with miz is serious, she atually wont have to worry about making a living as miz has made a lot of dough


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW... I am not a fan of the divas division but Maryse? There are less talented divas and Maryse gets the kick come on....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Algernon said:


> Talk about over rated. How can someone that hot be that unover with the crowd. The downfall of divas division started with her. She was a horrible champion and failed to get Ted dibiase over. All she ever ammounted to was epic fap material for the IWC.


Actually Ted DiBiase failed to get Ted DiBiase over. 

She didn't seem that broken up about getting fired because she said that she would be having a release party.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

She got released cos she's injured? hope Layla doesn't as I like her. Is Layla still dating Cody? that will keep her from getting a release lol, any contact with Randall is worth something lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not much of a Maryse fan, but I'm confused at why she'd be released over most of the other divas who are far worse...


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow. I loved Maryse when she was on SD! It sounds like she might have asked for her release so good luck to her.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

She must have asked for her release.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

wolfmoon103100 said:


> Aksona has taken her place anyway.


Why hasn't anybody replaced Eve Torres yet she's incredibly talentless and useless.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Damn, I guess they do not want female wrestlers. Watch out Beth and Natalya. They want women that cannot even run the ropes right.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why hasn't anybody replaced Eve Torres yet she's incredibly talentless and useless.


WWE is high on Eve. Personally, I liked her better as Cryme Tyme's manager.


----------



## Imaginasian (Mar 15, 2011)

NOOOO, WWE... NOT COOL.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> She got released cos she's injured? hope Layla doesn't as I like her. Is Layla still dating Cody? that will keep her from getting a release lol, any contact with Randall is worth something lol.


Wouldn't put it past them to release her. He is over 30 after all and they haven't been afraid to let people got while injured.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

My second favorite diva on the roster was released? What was the WWE thinking by releasing her and keeping people like the bella twins, kelly2, eve, idk, rosa mendes, and alicia fox?


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

If wwe.com is doing fake releases and real releases now, how are we supposed to differentiate?


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

good news i guess


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why hasn't anybody replaced Eve Torres yet she's incredibly talentless and useless.


Really? No.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

And Rosa Mendes still has a job? Whatever. :no:

Goodbye Maryse. I hope you and The Miz have a happy future together.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

Maryse gets released, haven't seen Alicia Fox, Kharma's pregnant, & Layla's injured....DA FUCK??? 

God if I lose Beth & Nattie I'm gonna go fucking insane.


Edit - #whodafuckisrosamendes??


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Well now she can do what she should have done from the start. Modeling or something along those lines. 

Gosh I'm really happy I never jumped on that Maryse love train. 

As for me I lost all hope last year when the management started treating their best diva Mickie as absolute garbage. Nothing after that really surprises me when it comes to divas division.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

maybe now she will go to porn...


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

hopefully Vivid Videos does what's right and offer her a contract. She was porn.....uh, I mean born to be to be a star. She would fit right into the hands of Justin Slayer and Mandingo.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Why couldn't it have been Alicia Fox/Tamina/Rosa Mendes/*Eve*/Kelly Kelly/Kaitlyn instead?!
> 
> Cocksuckers.


Speak for yourself. Eve is Awesome.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Aw man :'(


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

meh, she was cute, but nothing exciting in the ring, next


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> WWE's loss, is the porn industry's gain.





ThumbInTheBum said:


> Hooray, not only will I not have to see her pathetic attempts at wrestling but now she can get to her true calling, porn.





LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Now she can do porn.





Ricezilla said:


> #FuturePornStarTweets





Boss P said:


> WWE was holding this starlet back from her true calling. Now she can really live up to her wonderful potential. Tonight is the time for celebration, lads.





Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> BACK TO PORN ... YES !!!





CC91 said:


> I hope she moves onto porn now anyway





StarzNBarz said:


> maybe now she will go to porn...





Premeditated said:


> hopefully Vivid Videos does what's right and offer her a contract. She was porn.....uh, I mean born to be to be a star.




I hope she does something in Business Administration. Just saying.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

quoipourquoi said:


> I hope she does something in Business Administration. Just saying.


Funny :lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

She's not gone, there's still the Internet.


----------



## junglequeen (Jun 23, 2011)

Who knows, maybe she is having mizlets.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

killed my morning.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted yet:



> Source: NoDQ.com
> 
> Another WWE source reports that Maryse did not ask for her release and that it was the company who decided to part ways with her. However, word is that Maryse was not upset about the release.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

quoipourquoi said:


> I hope she does something in Business Administration. Just saying.


Me too, as long as someone is administrating their business to her.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Somewhat unexpected. Did she and Miz have a Mizerable break-up unbeknownst to anyone else?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

injured ...hit on by Hornswaggle ..then released...amazing


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

I wonder how The Miz is feeling right now. I can't believe that a diva release has gotten so many pages on here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Somewhat unexpected. Did she and Miz have a Mizerable break-up unbeknownst to anyone else?


Oh you....


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Now that she's been released, Maryse should seriously consider staying in her relationship with The Miz, even if they're no longer working together. 

The Miz is one of the top stars in the WWE, and gets paid millions of dollars a year to be a sports entertainer. He also signed a contract that means he'll continue to perform for the next 8-9 years, and he's only going to get bigger as time goes on. 

Maryse is always going to be hot, and can still model for a while, but in THAT industry has a different definition of aging. By the time you're in your early 30s, you're considered too old.

All I'm saying is, she's going to need something to fall back on. Porn is something to fantasize about, but it's be dissapointing if that is where she ended up. I'm not talking about Playboy nudes, but straight-up XXX trash. No. Just no.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DubC said:


> Oh you....


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

She was fucking hot.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried, but I just don't care about this.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, dude. This is way worse than Kevin Nash being pushed over 3/4's of the roster.


Well it still better than HHH burying the entire roster isn't it? For all the things to complain I believe that's the least important one.



Takertheman said:


> And yet they keep Kelly around. Fucking idiots. fpalm


Come on man. K2 is hot. She deserves to stay around. She is blonde and hot. I believe she's awesome. 



Amsterdam said:


> Now that she's been released, Maryse should seriously consider staying in her relationship with The Miz, even if they're no longer working together.
> 
> The Miz is one of the top stars in the WWE, and gets paid millions of dollars a year to be a sports entertainer. He also signed a contract that means he'll continue to perform for the next 8-9 years, and he's only going to get bigger as time goes on.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Doing playboy nudes is one thing but doing real hardcore stuff that's a whole another issue. 

I believe she will do something beyond of typical male fantasy. not everyone who's hot needs to do porn anyway. 

And why does anyone think she might do real porn anyways? Or are people only talking about being cover girl for playboy? 

If so our definitions of porn differ greatly.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> The Miz is one of the top stars in the WWE, and gets paid millions of dollars a year to be a sports entertainer. He also signed a contract that means he'll continue to perform for the next 8-9 years, and he's only going to get bigger as time goes on.


Um when the fuck did Miz get the Mark Henry special 10 years for 10million contract.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Um when the fuck did Miz get the Mark Henry special 10 years for 10million contract.


I dunno, the only person i heard signed a 10 year deal a while back was Cena. He was the peak of his overness back then also. Miz probably odes have a decent sized deal though, with the title reign and such.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Well Vince was high on the Miz so no surprise. Miz seems to be a stand up guy. Doing all those interviews and special guest appearances and MTVs and whatever. 

Oh gosh Cena will be there for a very long time. In 10 years everything might look totally different.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Au revoir Maryse


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Didn't she request the release so she can focus on modelling and stuff?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Didn't she request the release so she can focus on modelling and stuff?


No the company released her. 

I believe TC should update the first page so people might get the right idea.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

She was nice to look at - that was about the extent of her usefulness.



Dice Darwin said:


> I can honestly say I won't miss her. Aksana is a good replacement for her.


Ha, she's even worse.



volunteer75 said:


> Damn, *I guess they do not want female wrestlers*. Watch out Beth and Natalya. They want women that cannot even run the ropes right.


Maryse couldn't wrestle.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

both miz and morrisons gfs got fired.. weird.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

From her Twitter:


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

She was one of the hottest all time female employees of the WWE. If she had shown up 5 or so years earlier she would've been a much bigger deal. Not really going to miss her though. She hasn't been on TV in eons, the Divas in general border on irrelevancy at all times and all she really has going for her are her looks and haughty French girl gimmick.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

quoipourquoi said:


> From her Twitter:


That's the spirit. At least she's taking it the right way.

It will be time to look to the next good thing to do in life.

As for me she was not nice to look at. But that had something to do with me not liking bitchy attitudes...especially french ones which makes them look ever more arrogant. 

But that's possibly why she was a decent heel. 

But once again WWE never cared so neither did the fans.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn. One of the few pretty wrestlers who could wrestle. At least I got to see her live. Pretty crazy how even someone like The Miz's girlfriend can get released. No one is safe. Except for Cena and Orton.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

Want to see her doing porn.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Noooooo (( whyyyyy?? why Maryse ((( "I'M OUT and sexier than ever! Thanks to all my fans, colleagues and @WWE Universe. I'm Happy, I'm Smiling, and FREE, now its time to get Naughty ............BE SEXY" that's what she wrote on twitter though


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe Miz got in a huge fight with Maryse and Miz told WWE to get rid of her.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

The whole I'm free part could hint not just at her career but also her future dating situation.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't see why anyone really cares. She's not a great wrestler, and you'll still be able to fap to her pictures online if you want.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Good riddence. She couldn't wrestle and looked awkward out there. She wasn't as "entertaining" as most people were saying and people only liked her because they thought she was hot..

Still though, this is a surprise.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> I don't see why anyone really cares. She's not a great wrestler, and you'll still be able to fap to her pictures online if you want.


This. If anything leaving a PG environment increases the fapportunities for those so inclined.

And for people thinking its because of a breakup with Miz, I suggest you check out his twitter page and the photo posted from the "release party". They are still together. http://pic.twitter.com/JITWg4bq


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

It's a shame


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Maybe Miz got in a huge fight with Maryse and Miz told WWE to get rid of her.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Maryse: You have no job AND you have to let The Miz touch you? Sucks to be you.


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)

Maryse won't be doing porn ofcourse. she has a degree and was able to learn english in 1 year after she came to america. she very smart and ridiculously sexy she can really do whatever after this


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I don't see why anyone really cares. She's not a great wrestler


If there's one thing I haven't been able to stand from the past decade, it's this idea that female wrestlers must not be any good if they don't have a power moveset. If Maryse Ouellet started doing snap suplexes (a la Victoria and Beth Phoenix), it would be pretty far out of character. She played the role of a cowardly French bitch, and as such, she spent most of her career getting her ass kicked, flinching when someone threatened to punch her, and retaining her title only when her opponent made a mistake. Her eyerolls, her hand flicks, and her hair flips did more to establish her heel character than anything Beth Phoenix or Natalya Neidhart (the supposed talent on the roster) have done.

One of my favorite women's matches was from Chickfight IV, when Rain of the Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew spent the entire first half of the match just stalling, because she didn't want to fight. Good heels get the crowd to want to see them get beat up. Maryse Ouellet did that. Natalya Neidhart needs to settle her tea kettle and figure out how to get all of her awesome wrestling holds to mean something, because nothing about her heel character is interesting - or even deviating from her babyface character. Same with Beth Phoenix, who will cheat to win as a heel, but won't make any attempt to get the crowd against her. She panders to the audience worse than "heel" Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania XI.

Female wrestlers aren't going to have good matches in the WWE, because they only get 4 minutes. If that's the way the WWE wants to book things, then the real money feud would've been Kelly Kelly and Eve chasing Maryse Ouellet for the Diva's Championship, because Beth Phoenix and Natalya Neidhart in their current incarnation will not get Kelly Kelly or Eve over, but Maryse Ouellet totally would:


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

i bet vince wanted to bone her but she declined!! fuck u

atleast my precious justin king is still here <3 ref of the year!!


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey, for those wondering if she fought with the Miz or if they broke up or something, here's a picture:










Yes, that's the Miz and Maryse, on her Release party.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

who cares never liked her never saw the big deal people made over her


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Quite a Surprise, but well...In some way it seems she wanted it. Maybe she got tired of Wrestling and wants now to focus on Modeling/etc. And Miz&her will arrange it how they see each other, for sure she still can travel with him and stuff...

But's sad, she wasn't a good Wrestler, but still better (in my opinion) than other Divas right now on the Roster...*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

NatP said:


> Hey, for those wondering if she fought with the Miz or if they broke up or something, here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The Miz as Wilfred - EPIC FUCKING WIN.*


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

The one thing I like about Maryse is that she had a very very believable character that she portrayed. Other divas are just not convincing to me. Maryse did a very good job whenever she was given the chance. She should've been used more. I hate the fact that she will probably end up in TNA.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why couldn't they get rid of eve instead.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

quoipourquoi said:


> If there's one thing I haven't been able to stand from the past decade, it's this idea that female wrestlers must not be any good if they don't have a power moveset. If Maryse Ouellet started doing snap suplexes (a la Victoria and Beth Phoenix), it would be pretty far out of character. She played the role of a cowardly French bitch, and as such, she spent most of her career getting her ass kicked, flinching when someone threatened to punch her, and retaining her title only when her opponent made a mistake. Her eyerolls, her hand flicks, and her hair flips did more to establish her heel character than anything Beth Phoenix or Natalya Neidhart (the supposed talent on the roster) have done.
> 
> One of my favorite women's matches was from Chickfight IV, when Rain of the Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew spent the entire first half of the match just stalling, because she didn't want to fight. Good heels get the crowd to want to see them get beat up. Maryse Ouellet did that. Natalya Neidhart needs to settle her tea kettle and figure out how to get all of her awesome wrestling holds to mean something, because nothing about her heel character is interesting - or even deviating from her babyface character. Same with Beth Phoenix, who will cheat to win as a heel, but won't make any attempt to get the crowd against her. She panders to the audience worse than "heel" Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania XI.
> 
> Female wrestlers aren't going to have good matches in the WWE, because they only get 4 minutes. If that's the way the WWE wants to book things, then the real money feud would've been Kelly Kelly and Eve chasing Maryse Ouellet for the Diva's Championship, because Beth Phoenix and Natalya Neidhart in their current incarnation will not get Kelly Kelly or Eve over, but Maryse Ouellet totally would:


You might have something here but don't worry the management stopped caring long ago. 

Besides it's to late now. Now it's not about if.... It's about what she will do next. 



NatP said:


> Hey, for those wondering if she fought with the Miz or if they broke up or something, here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really cute pic. Is she suppose to represent Mini Mouse or something? . 

Can't wait for a finishing up interview though like we usually get.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Retarded choice.

Are they going to release Beth Phoenix next month? Then Natalya?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Release party. Gah I love her.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Nah Beth And Natie are in a feud now. I believe they are safe this year.

LOL I could just imagine the raging if they released them both though. Internet would be crashing again.


----------



## Bela.B (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope there won't be any consequences for The Miz.
(I think about the released Melina and the fact taht JoMO is in the doughouse.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yea. And the Bella's, Rosa Mendus are still in the company. Didn't mention KK cuz she's the female face of the division. People pays good money just to see her. Lol.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Bela.B said:


> I hope there won't be any consequences for The Miz.
> (I think about the released Melina and the fact taht JoMO is in the doughouse.


Morrison had already been in the doghouse long before Melina was future endeavored.

In fact, Melina's release should have helped Morrison, but then he fucked himself even more by allowing her to travel with him WWE events right after she gets fired.

Miz, on the other hand, isn't THAT stupid.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me if they mutually agreed to do this.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

WWE creative doesn't care about the divas. I don't care about the divas. Maryse seems very positive about the situation (based on her tweets). Whatever.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> That's a really cute pic. Is she suppose to represent Mini Mouse or something? .


She's in a cat costume. Theres a fuller picture of her posing before the party.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Tombstoned said:


> She's in a cat costume. Theres a fuller picture of her posing before the party.


Black Cat..no?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

That sucks, Maryse was one of the best Divas.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

WWE need to hire Madison Rayne. The best heel in womens wrestling today.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Maryse is hot, she should've stayed, at least she can bring something to the diva's division, unlike some...


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

TNA just got their next knockout!


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Raven73 said:


> This
> 
> I can't imagine her being thrilled about rehab...
> 
> ...


I don't think you have to actively rehab from a small hernia. She did tweet or mention on facebook that her body was doing great and she was looking forward to getting back in between the ropes. So if she did ask for her release, I don't think the wrestling or her injuries had anything to do with it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

hahawas said:


> TNA just got their next knockout!


Not happening.

When it comes to former WWE Superstars, TNA will take anything with a pulse these days.

But thankfully, when it comes to their Knockouts division, TNA seems to still take pride in having a superior womens division, and only takes former Divas that can wrestle a match - Mickie James, Winter, Tara, etc. They don't fuck with the models.

Maryse, as much as I like her, is one of the models. TNA won't have her.


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

WTF? I had just ready something about her getting ready for a return and now she released. This better be a work, otherwise Miz do something and fast.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

So?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Wrestling Eltie said:


> WTF? I had just ready something about her getting ready for a return and now she released. This better be a work, otherwise Miz do something and fast.


it isnt she confirmed it on twitter


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It sounds extremely sexist, mainly because it is, but I couldn't care less about divas in wrestling. It's not for me to say they have no place but they certainly don't have my interest whatsoever. There's other websites for hot women.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I think she doesn't care about this releasing...

maybe the same as Michelle McCool's case.

She's 28 and may needs to begin her family life, have their first kid, no need to bust her ass in the ring anymore. She live in L.A., has potential to be a great model/actress.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Lets hope they do that to more of the divas and bring in more proper women's wrestlers like Beth and Natalya.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

I swear to Allah, if they release Layla, heads are gonna roll in Connecticut.

on a brighter note for Maryse, whenever her and Miz don't work out, you know some Hollywood actor is gonna snatch that up. Leo DeGawd.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jesus Christ, some of you are over fucking doing it.

Talented? Over? These are the words we're using to describe MARYSE?

Maryse was one of them "piss break" gals a few week months ago, now she's being compared with the likes of Beth and Natayla?

I've come to the conclusion the IWC will bitch over anything.

In a few years time when Kelly Kelly gets her release we'll all be bitching over how WWE could have released such a talented indivudal.

All the time maryse was off of TV and no one gave a fuck, now she has a bandwagon that grew overnight. Hypocrisy strikes again within the IWC.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Maryse was much more over as a heel than Beth and Natalya. She played a better heel too.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty sure there are more posters saying they don't care than the few who are actually pretty distraught over this.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Jesus Christ, some of you are over fucking doing it.
> 
> Talented? Over? These are the words we're using to describe MARYSE?
> 
> ...


Now, I'm not saying Maryse was talented in the ring, but she was definitely talented as a character. All the great little mannerisms. She had more charisma in her little finger than Kelly Kelly ever had. She just had a _personality_ - and how many Divas have that?


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

One of your best diva wrestlers in terms of charisma and in-ring ability, and not to mention she was sexy as hell, how do you let her go


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I officially don't give a fuck about any of the women in WWE now.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Pourquoi WWE?....Pourquoi?!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Nearly 30 pages dedicated to Maryse's release. I dread the day Layla gets future endeavored. This forum will implode.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Good riddance to her. She sucked anyways.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry but... how is this a loss to the Divas division, in any way? She couldn't wrestle. Nor had she got any "personality." 

Waving your hands around + Cutting promos in a language nobody understands =/= Personality. She was just like the rest of them, I'm glad she's gone cause she would only get pushed over the more talented/deserving ones when clearly she doesn't have a passion for the business.

And she wasn't even the hottest diva anyway. Zero ass = Zero Interest. On top of that, she looked fake.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

On behalf of TNA, thank you.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

FACT: Maryse is no loss to the Divas division. None of you were missing her for God alone knows how long she hadn't been on TV and this is just another 2 days IWC phase so you won't be missing her at all from here on out.

Now let's be real. You're a fool if you think Kelly Kelly isn't over. Do you guys not see the pops she gets during her entrance, matches and even the night she first won the Divas title? Oh wait forgot, you all go to the bathroom during Divas matches.

Kelly Kelly may be a terrible wrestler but she can get the crowd emotionally invested in her. She did nothing nor was her title win special but the way she sold her victory it felt as if she had been fighting for years for it.


----------



## c-m_punk (Aug 31, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> FACT: Maryse is no loss to the Divas division. None of you were missing her for God alone knows how long she hadn't been on TV and this is just another 2 days IWC phase so you won't be missing her at all from here on out.
> 
> Now let's be real. You're a fool if you think Kelly Kelly isn't over. Do you guys not see the pops she gets during her entrance, matches and even the night she first won the Divas title? Oh wait forgot, you all go to the bathroom during Divas matches.
> 
> Kelly Kelly may be a terrible wrestler but she can get the crowd emotionally invested in her. She did nothing nor was her title win special but the way she sold her victory it felt as if she had been fighting for years for it.


Yeah that derp face is really what makes me emotionally invested in her yup thats it


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> FACT: Maryse is no loss to the Divas division. None of you were missing her for God alone knows how long she hadn't been on TV and this is just another 2 days IWC phase so you won't be missing her at all from here on out.
> 
> Now let's be real. You're a fool if you think Kelly Kelly isn't over. Do you guys not see the pops she gets during her entrance, matches and even the night she first won the Divas title? Oh wait forgot, you all go to the bathroom during Divas matches.
> 
> Kelly Kelly may be a terrible wrestler but she can get the crowd emotionally invested in her. She did nothing nor was her title win special but the way she sold her victory it felt as if she had been fighting for years for it.


Your posts do get annoying after a while....


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Nobody gives a fuck about Kelly Kelly except horny teenagers. She's no role model for little girls.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

c-m_punk said:


> Yeah that derp face is really what makes me emotionally invested in her yup thats it


You may not be invested but the live PAYING audience is.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*starts sobbing heavily*


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
               

EDIT: MIZ, HELP US!!!!!!!!!
MAKE WWE GIVE MARYSE BACK!!!!!!!!!!
And Kelly and all those sucky divas aren't? 
This is the last diva I would release.. And I was waiting for her to make a return...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> You may not be invested but the live PAYING audience is.


Nobody pays to see Kelly Kelly, brah.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Whaaaat?
Hopefully she can return if she gets fit again. Shame. I thought she was one of the few Divas who had personality and actually made me like/hate her instead of my usual....meh!


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

WWE can suck my dick if I had one now.. 
Now if Christian gets released, I'm gonna go over there, get a dick, and make them suck it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainCharisma said:


> WWE can suck my dick if I had one now..
> Now if Christian gets released, I'm gonna go over there, get a dick, and make them suck it.


:lmao


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Not happening.
> 
> When it comes to former WWE Superstars, TNA will take anything with a pulse these days.
> 
> ...


Remember that TNA is a business, and all businesses are there to make money. If TNA thinks Maryse will be a draw in their knockouts division, they'll try and sign her on. I think TNA would be happy to get any WWE names with them to be honest, because people will actually recognise who they are, and so they'll want to watch, thus bringing TNA more viewing and therefore potentially boosting their cash income.
It'd be sad if Maryse stooped down to TNA level though, since their quality of programming is just shite.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

JakeC_91 said:


> Johnny Ace strikes again.... now if he could do that to all the divas.


Haha agreed, I cant remember liking Maryse anyway...we will see her in TNA in 90 days.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Let's be honest. The only reason people are upset is because she's hot. But it's not like we saw her every week anyway.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Let's be honest. The only reason people are upset is because she's hot. But it's not like we saw her every week anyway.


i liked her face expressions and actually all of her mannerism 
just hilarious


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Maryse was/is my favourite diva and i was annoyed that she got released but I hope she enjoys whatever she does next


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

NoDQ.com said:


> Another WWE source reports that Maryse did not ask for her release and that it was the company who decided to part ways with her. However, word is that *Maryse was not upset about the release*.


Well that's probably why she was fired.

Seriously, if your boss tells that you don't give a shit about your job then you're probably going to be fired.

She can fuck off and die if she didn't want that job, there are hundreds of talented women on the indepedent circut that would give an arm for the opportunities that she was basically handed and she gets fired and all she manages is a "Welp, guess it's time for a party".

Seriously, call me old school, but if you're just in wrestling for the fame and the money than I really don't have the time for you. Pay your dues, respect the business and love the art and history of what you do.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

She never got the chance to wrestle in Montréal 

Fuck.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

is there any chance that this is worked and its just another reason for the miz to bitch about conspiricies in the wwe? 
this is the "reality era" isnt it?


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

CaptainCharisma said:


> WWE can suck my dick if I had one now..
> Now if Christian gets released, I'm gonna go over there, get a dick, and make them suck it.


You will go over there & find Christian sucking on their's & edge's instead.

the 37 year old pussy should have been released already. 

He has average mid carder for life written all over him. His Sympathy title was totally pathetic & his god-awful heel run is even more sickening.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Astitude said:


> You will go over there & find Christian sucking on their's instead.


yeah thats why he wins every match and buries everyone right


oh wait


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Astitude said:


> You will go over there & find Christian sucking on their's & edge's instead.
> 
> the 37 year old pussy should have been released already.
> 
> He has average mid carder for life written all over him. His Sympathy title was totally pathetic & his god-awful heel run is even more sickening.


Did Christian have sex with your girlfriend or something? You seem to have some sort of irrational hatred for the man.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Did Christian have sex with your girlfriend or something? You seem to have some sort of irrational hatred for the man.


I am just sick he is being pushed while guys like barret or D bryan are not.

Christian has no starpower whatsover, he should be nothing more than a jobber.

Christian vs Sheamus on any PPV is not gonna draw shit so why is it not barret or D bryan vs sheamus?

Why is this P.o.s dominating the upper mid card?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

It is a shame that Maryse got released. While she wasn't the best in-ring diva, she was one the the best heel divas.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Maryse will be missed, she was a diva with actual personality and entertaining in the ring, bad decision imo. Also ive read that she asked for her release, oh well what a game, best of luck to her with modelling or whatever.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Whatever she couldn't wrestle for frank anyway.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Algernon said:


> Talk about over rated. How can someone that hot be that unover with the crowd. The downfall of divas division started with her. She was a horrible champion and failed to get Ted dibiase over. All she ever ammounted to was epic fap material for the IWC.
> 
> Probably had to do with her injuries if anything. I would guessed they wanted to keep her around for her looks and being with miz. Assmuing her relationship with miz is serious, she atually wont have to worry about making a living as miz has made a lot of dough


Maryse was actually somewhat over with the crowd... when she was featured. She wasn't getting Mickie/Melina pops, but she did get more of a reaction than Eve, the Bellas, etc. do. She wasn't a horrible champion, she happened to be champion during a period when WWE didn't care to focus on the Divas division. Natalya, Eve, Alicia, and Kelly's reigns haven't been too great either. Granted, Maryse was given more interesting stuff to do while she chased the title.

Ted Dibiase failed to get over because he didn't connect with the character given to him and because WWE practically refused to give him and Maryse anything to work with. She stopped being scripted to interfere in his matches and he went on a losing streak. At house shows, she apparently got to do more traditional heel manager things like ripping up fans' signs, etc.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rosa Mendes still has a job. But Maryse doesn't. Fuck WWE


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Astitude said:


> You will go over there & find Christian sucking on their's & edge's instead.
> 
> the 37 year old pussy should have been released already.
> 
> He has average mid carder for life written all over him. His Sympathy title was totally pathetic & his god-awful heel run is even more sickening.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Did Christian have sex with your girlfriend or something? You seem to have some sort of irrational hatred for the man.


he's just trolololololin


----------



## trashking (Oct 2, 2011)

Way to go, WWE. Release one of your onlly divas with a lot of potential.

Let's hope that Layla stays.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Phrederic said:


> Well that's probably why she was fired.
> 
> Seriously, if your boss tells that you don't give a shit about your job then you're probably going to be fired.
> 
> ...


I don't think she didn't give a damn about the job. She comes from a background where people get dropped/fired from things on a whim pretty often (modelling). She's probably like, "Well, that's business. No use bitching; it's time to move on with other projects". 

Or, she could have seen this coming from a mile away (when you get thrown on the internet show and don't get used for more than making up the numbers in tag matches... something might be up) and already made peace with it.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Bullshit WWE, BULLSHIT. Release the only diva with charisma and one of the few that can work the mic. Keep talentless bimbos like K2 and Rosa Mendes. Horse shit. Guess I will never get to see her wrestle in Montreal in front of a home town crowd 
Its official this is the day I completely give up on the divas division. Fuck this.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about Kelly Kelly except horny teenagers. She's no role model for little girls.


Last sentence... Line of the Year.


----------



## navipatel (Oct 30, 2011)

sad but I guess it was her time. some divas only last a year in wwe


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

K-Fed said:


> Its official this is the day I completely give up on the divas division. Fuck this.


lol. So NOW you do?


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

K-Fed said:


> Bullshit WWE, BULLSHIT. Release the only diva with charisma and one of the few that can work the mic. Keep talentless bimbos like K2 and *Rosa Mendes*. Horse shit. Guess I will never get to see her wrestle in Montreal in front of a home town crowd
> Its official this is the day I completely give up on the divas division. Fuck this.


How dare you!! 

Rosa Mendes is the Mark Henry of the women's division.

Expect a monster heel push for her, in about 10 years.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> lol. So NOW you do?


Best time would been at around 07 when you started to notice that they just didn't give a damn anymore.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> lol. So NOW you do?


Yea, took long enough right lol.



Don_Licra said:


> How dare you!!
> 
> Rosa Mendes is the Mark Henry of the women's division.
> 
> Expect a monster heel push for her, in about 10 years.


Lol, that would be funny.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Who cares?

Maryse was the heel version of Kelly Kelly. Very attractive but that's about all she brought to the table. As for her "personality" all she did was combine all the bitchy heel divas of the past and amplify them a bit. She didn't have the mic skills of say a heel Stratus or Melina, but she borrowed heavily from both in terms of character. 

The only thing she did that was original was her hand gestures. Maryse was a one dimensional stuck up bitchy "I'm better than the rest" diva while she really wasn't. WWE must have noticed this too because she went from a mega push to being Ted DiBiase Jr's valet to basically existing in occasional tag matches and hosting a show hardly anyone bothers to watch.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

Funny how some people posted "Who cares" while this thread has been 34 pages long and still going.

I think Maryse was one of the better Divas. Not a good wrestler but has a very good character. She's far better than Rosa, Kaitlyn, Bellas, even Kelly.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I'm confused but who the hell is Rosa Mendez?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Ok I'm confused but who the hell is Rosa Mendez?


The Latina chick who always takes the pin in those multi-Diva tag matches.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:no:

edit - good to see she's taking this in stride and focusing on bigger/better things.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Why is there so much emotion in this thread.
It's the fucking diva's division. It doesn't count. Who actually watches the women's matches? They're horrendous. 
If you want fap material, there's a whole world of internet porn out there, so I can't see why you lot are upset.


----------



## Uncanny (May 11, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> Maryse was much more over as a heel than Beth and Natalya. She played a better heel too.


You are very right. Maryse was a brain dead heel. She played herself up to a great heel character. Her theme song "Pourquoi" was a unique theme. She stand out from the other girls.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Why is there so much emotion in this thread.
> It's the fucking diva's division. It doesn't count. Who actually watches the women's matches? They're horrendous.
> If you want fap material, there's a whole world of internet porn out there, so I can't see why you lot are upset.


Why doesn't it count?


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Nobody tunes into wrestling for the diva's division. 
Women wrestling's only there for hormonal teenagers. 
Why do you think they had all the bra and panties, even gown, bikini contests, etc. 
Say what you want out of equality and all that, but bottom line is, most people myself included couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn 14 pages about Maryse, lol.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Damn 14 pages about Maryse, lol.


Only 'cos some of these kids think she's hot. Ability wise she doesn't even deserve 2 pages. 

Sunny is the only Diva in the Hall of Fame. Maryse and the rest of the current Divas's aren't even good enough to be waitresses at the induction ceremony.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> The Latina chick who always takes the pin in those multi-Diva tag matches.


Sure heard the name but can't recall seeing her wrestle. Is she new or something?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

New? God no, she's been lingering around since '06.


----------



## wdotym (May 29, 2011)

atleast push Kaitlyn =¬)


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> New? God no, she's been lingering around since '06.


LOL what!? :shocked: Are you kidding me?

I only saw her name pop up right about this year when I browsed through the roster page a few times. 

Wow just wow.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> LOL what!? :shocked: Are you kidding me?
> 
> I only saw her name pop up right about this year when I browsed through the roster page a few times.
> 
> Wow just wow.


Yeah. She started off by having pointless backstage segments on Smackdown in '06. Nothing came from them until her in-ring career started in WWE a few years back.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Why is there so much emotion in this thread.
> It's the fucking diva's division. It doesn't count. Who actually watches the women's matches? They're horrendous.





Creepy Crawl said:


> Damn 14 pages about Maryse, lol.


Clearly, people care. 

Maryse was enjoyable to see on Raw, certainly way hot (hottest diva ever possibly, top 3 for sure IMO) and her release doesn't make a lot of sense. The diva division needs more people, and she certainly is capable enough if those other women are getting face time on Raw. It's the same 4 people over and over, and they want to trim the divas roster? Doesn't make a lot of sense when the company is "Oh we want the divas to succeed" when they clearly don't care. Gail Kim was right about the WWE's real opinion on diva division. The fans help it remain shit when they don't pop or boo the divas, so as long as fans continue to not care, the WWE will not care. They won't fix it, but they won't remove it either. 

I would or preferred Maryse to stay than half the talent on the roster TBH. Awesome valet


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Fuck sake.


----------



## Maidenar (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.frenchkissmaryse.com/2011/10/my-updates/

First response:

do porn


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

ice_edge said:


> Ok I'm confused but who the hell is Rosa Mendez?


Rosa Mendes has a lot of salsa.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Chris Masters just had an interview where he says a certain SmackDown diva maintains her job with an "oral agreement" with Michael Hayes. Sounds like Mendes to me...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> Chris Masters just had an interview where he says a certain SmackDown diva maintains her job with an "oral agreement" with Michael Hayes. Sounds like Mendes to me...


Has to be Mendes. This doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Shame, she was HOT!


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

From her Official site, posted today:

After six fantastic years with the WWE, I’ve decided to move on and begin the next chapter of my life. Thank you to all of my fans, colleagues and the WWE Universe.

Living in Los Angeles, I look forward to continuing my career in entertainment and creating new and exciting content!

Follow me on Twitter www.twitter.com/maryse0uellet

Stay tuned and BE SEXY!

http://www.frenchkissmaryse.com/2011/10/my-updates/


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Kentonbomb said:


> Has to be Mendes. This doesn't surprise me one bit.


IF is is Melina Roucka and whether or not she has a "oral agreement" with Hayes, Michael Hayes isn't responsible for hiring and firing. If Roucka is maintaining her job, it must be down to someone in a higher position.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> From her Official site, posted today:
> 
> After six fantastic years with the WWE, I’ve decided to move on and begin the next chapter of my life. Thank you to all of my fans, colleagues and the WWE Universe.
> 
> ...


"WWE Universe"?. Now that she's no longer the company diva I think she can drop that asinine line.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

SharkDiaper said:


> If Maryse had a muscular body and a huge juicy cock, I'd might care otherwise fuck her.


:lmao Nothing better than some cheap comedy once in a while.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

one of the few divas who actually had a personality

way to go wwe


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh well, she was useless anyway. Not a big loss.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Fire Maryse, but keep Kelly Kelly. :hmm: I love WWE logic.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> Fire Maryse, but keep Kelly Kelly. :hmm: I love WWE logic.


Kelly is at least over with the crowds. I'd be shocked if the majority of people who attend live events and watch TV even realise Maryse has been fired.


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)

Ziderm said:


> Kelly is at least over with the crowds. I'd be shocked if the majority of people who attend live events and watch TV even realise Maryse has been fired.


thats true. thats bcuz Maryse hasn't been there for months. and kelly is only over with the crowd bcuz of the push given to her (which could have been given to any other diva). its assumed that because kelly has nothing special special about her (she's not the best looker, she's terrible in the ring, she has no charisma or personality and she's a terrible actress) that any other diva would have made better use of kelly's push


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why is everyone assuming it's weed? He's really ripped for a guy his size maybe it's steroids?


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is everyone assuming it's weed? He's really ripped for a guy his size maybe it's steroids?


What the hell?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is everyone assuming it's weed? He's really ripped for a guy his size maybe it's steroids?


HHAAHHAHAHAA! Wrong thread mate.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is everyone assuming it's weed? He's really ripped for a guy his size maybe it's steroids?





LastRide said:


> What the hell?





CP Munk said:


> HHAAHHAHAHAA! Wrong thread mate.


*Now do we get to play the, "what thread did he mean to post this in" game? 
heh


Maryse was pretty awesome in my book. I'm sure she's not going to be at a loss on things to do with her career. Good luck to her!*


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

From all the reports, it seems like Maryse lost interest in performing as the WWE was losing interest in using her in any truly useful capacity. So she started looking for things to do that continued to interest her. I would love to hear or read a shoot interview by her about all of this, if only to see if the "models" are just as pissed off with the restrictions as wrestlers like Gail and Melina were.


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)

^^^^ maybe, she did say that the reason she liked being a diva more than a model was bcuz it was more fun. it probably lost its appeal when she had to start hosting that abomination NXT or when they started burying her. i like how maryse doesn't accept anything less than what she thinks she deserves. she certainly won't be at a loss of work but i'll miss her being on my tv


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)

...


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

daemonicwanderer said:


> I would love to hear or read a shoot interview by her about all of this, if only to see if the "models" are just as pissed off with the restrictions as wrestlers like Gail and Melina were.


Maria Kanellis was certainly pissed off with the treatment of the division. She's done shoots on Diva-Dirt and YouShoot stating much of the same things Gail Kim has echoed.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

how the fuck is Rosa mendes still with the company!!??


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Maryse played the bitchy blond rich girl perfectly, she's gorgeous, and she can do this: 




Fail on WWE's part.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

wow,


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

C_JBennett said:


> Maryse played the bitchy blond rich girl perfectly, she's gorgeous, and she can do this:


Wow, she can kick. How did they ever let this girl go?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Wow, she can kick. How did they ever let this girl go?


She wanted to leave apparently


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> She wanted to leave apparently


She Didn't! The WWE cut her off


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Forever_N00B said:


>


Horrible video. You couldn't hear anything due to the buzzing. We need a better version. 

I hope she does a radio interview or something.


----------



## Forever_N00B (Oct 25, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> She Didn't! The WWE cut her off


no they agreed. apparently they didn't plan on using her in any real big way so she asked to be released. she's not the type to just sit around doing nothing silently getting a paycheck


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope she will come back to the wwe again one day soon.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

C_JBennett said:


> Maryse played the bitchy blond rich girl perfectly, she's gorgeous, and she can do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go.. more talent and hotness than K2 in just three seconds.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

It was a mutual decision because WWE didn't have anything high profile for her....she didnt wanna be on the back burner...Vince Mcmahon ur loss...


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

Marice has entered the Impact Zone!


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Izzytron3030 said:


> how the fuck is Rosa mendes still with the company!!??


Haven't you heard? She's sucking off Michael Hayes.

Really not happy about Maryse's release. The divas division can get lost. I'm done with it.


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Maryse.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Maryse was actually entertaining and she was hawt so why release her?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> It was a mutual decision because WWE didn't have anything high profile for her....*she didnt wanna be on the back burner*...Vince Mcmahon ur loss...



Maybe she also didn't want to be *on her back*, period. (If you get my drift....lol)


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Definitely her own decision to leave


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ anyone who thinks these divas aren't replaceable.


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

she was an huge asset to the company.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kirk angel said:


> she was an huge asset to the company.


Hilarious shit right here.


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Well her tits were big.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Kirk angel said:


> Well her tits were big.


Well, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Maryse could have been the next trish stratus. 

Trish was just as bad as maryse in the ring when she debutted but she went on to become the greatest diva of all time.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty needless thread bump, don't you think?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

bme said:


> lol @ anyone who thinks these divas aren't replaceable.


No more or less replaceable than the male wrestlers.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

> Recently-released WWE Diva Maryse joked in an interview that she would go back to WWE "for a million dollars and a main event match at Wrestlemania. But, no TNA." Maryse also told Darren Wood for Slam Wrestling that she checked out of the relationship with WWE a while ago. "I knew in my heart that I wanted to leave WWE for a long time," Maryse said. "I'm a business woman. I need to build and grow and I didn't have any interest in the WWE anymore. I was like, next!"
> 
> One of her frustrations was the handling of her association with Ted DiBiase last year. "We were given little so we tried to do our best with what they give us," she said. "Everything can change, and change the very last minute, I wish they would have given us more. I believe we could have made it to WrestleMania that year."


one million dollar and Main Event match at WM? Really? Maryse? Really?...


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

So that explains Miz's attacks. It aint no new gimmick, shit was unscripted.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

...


----------

